

Ask HN: What software should I include on my budget request for next year? - megamark16

Ok, so my boss asked our team to submit any software we want included on the budget request for next year.  For a little background, I work on an Online Banking web application for a regional bank on a team of 7 developers.  We are a Microsoft .NET shop with MSDN subscriptions, but I know there are a lot of good software out there that could probably make our lives easier.  What are some tools/utilities that I should take a look at and consider trying to get into the budget?<p>Thanks!<p>Mark
======
michael_dorfman
NDepend and TestDriven.NET come to mind, as do Resharper and/or CodeRush.

~~~
megamark16
Thanks for the suggestions, one of my team members has been gushing about
Resharper, but I haven't checked out those other ones.

